# Cichlid Newbie - please help me identify these fish



## rickvegastar (May 22, 2019)

A friend of mine is moving and can't take / fit his 65 gallon tank into his new place - so wants me to take it over. All he told me is he had 6 'cichlid fish' and sent me these pictures. What type of cichlids are these and how many more / what type can I add to the tank?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Blue w/ black spots- crytocara moori

Yellow w/ black stripe on dorsal fin-yellow lab

Camo pattern- nimbochromis venustus

Orange- metraclima estherae

Blue with black stripe- ps. solocofi

The moori and venustus will eventually need a 6ft tank.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Also, the top yellow fish in the top pic I can't make out.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

james1983 said:


> Also, the top yellow fish in the top pic I can't make out.


Crabo/bumblebee?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

the blue one with the line in the dorsal with some bars may be a male Joanjohnsonae/ traditionally called Exasperatus


----------



## rickvegastar (May 22, 2019)

Thank you everybody for the help. I would like to add some more fish to this tank (and can move any of them to my 125 gallon tank if need be) - what would you recommend? Peacocks? Mbunas? or something else?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 65G? The venustus should definitely go to the 125G depending on what else is in there. Probably the moori as well.

Some of the mbuna are large/aggressive as well and would ideally be in a 48x18 tank or larger, thus the interest in the dimensions of the 65G. Sometimes they are 36" long.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

noki said:


> the blue one with the line in the dorsal with some bars may be a male Joanjohnsonae/ traditionally called Exasperatus


After looking again you may be right. I've also noticed theses coming alot more available in stores.


----------

